# List of Inshore Charter Captains



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find an updated list of inshore charter captains other than the URL listed below?

http://www.pensacolacba.com/inshore.htm

It appears that several of these may be out of business.

Thanks!


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I heard capt josh Rozier is a good guide. look him up.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I personally know and have fished with Capt Wes Rozier many times. I would recommend him.



Several more of the guides listed there are also good guides.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Cory Maxwelll with Doubled up fishing Charters

Chris Phillips with Hotspots charters

Tony Eddins Emerald coast charters ( I think that is the name of his business)

Three good ones that I know


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/11/2008)*Cory Maxwelll with Doubled up fishing Charters
> 
> Chris Phillips with Hotspots charters
> 
> ...


:withstupid


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget Dusty Powersin addition to all of the above quality captains. 

Fished with him on Sunday and after we counted it all up, it was damn fine day.

10-12 reds, 6-8 specks (maybe) a few beers and lots of laughs.


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Did the same person take all the pictures with the lighthouse in the background?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Beginning of list- Wes Rozier...end of list- Wes Rozier.

Mike


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt DP is a class act!!!


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

give me a call if interested in cabia fishing


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Wes Rozier, Fished last week with him, Learned alot.:bowdown


----------



## jrjIII (Mar 15, 2008)

capt. john rivers is a great guide has alot of knowledge about fishing this area and you wouldnt regret booking a trip with him.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the plug mistermogan, I really appreciate it. Give me a call, and next time you won't have to say "heard".

I agree with Angler's Outlet, mdrobe2, and JEC, Capt. Wes is always my top choice!


----------

